# unique source for different componets



## Backroads (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Reading about all the different homebuilt equipment here, I''ve noticed there''s often desire for some hard to find unique componets. This is my favorite Ebay seller. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Honeywell-GTCP85-98CK-Aircraft-APU-Turbine-Engine-/230549025180?pt=Motors_Aviation_Parts_Gear&hash=item35adcaf19c

I never know what he's gonna have, but I always find somethin, that I can use. Yeah its all aircraft parts, but that usually means ""mil spec"" or close to it. This link is for a $6K item, but alot of his stuff is ûsually 10 bucks. I got a turbocharger, to fit my 4 cylinder diesel, for $20 once. All kinds of pumps, switches, relays . . .maybe some hidden PM somewhere . . .
just a thought, if you can''t find some widget, anywhere else,

Tim


----------



## Backroads (Nov 10, 2010)

Here might be a better example. I see ohm's law mentioned in both cell threads, and furnace threads. For those of you mathmatically challenged, or want Watts in lieu of amps or volts:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/GE-Aircraft-Watt-Varmeter-Indicator-8AW62H1AA1-/230546935409?pt=Motors_Aviation_Parts_Gear&hash=item35adab0e71

(tell the truth, first time I ever saw a Watt meter . . .learn somethin every day!!!) :mrgreen:


----------

